# minidsp is this the correct hookup



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

I am running a onkyo tx sr 608 with 2 RCA FROM MY LFEs to xlr apter cable into xlr inputs to my samson bump box then output xlrs to phoenix adpters to my inputs on my minidsp , then output phoenix adapters to xlrs to my crown xls2000 input and ,then speaker wire from the xls2000 output 1 to my jl 12w7-3 and speaker wire output to my two jl12w3v3s at 4 ohms 

does this sound right?

has anybody used the xlr to phoenix connectors to dsp like this ? Hosa PHX-206FBULK 6-Inch Adaptor PHX3F to XLR3F

do i still need my samson bump box to bump my lfe signal with these phoenix connectors Hosa PHX-206FBULK 6-Inch Adaptor PHX3F to XLR3F?


----------



## blitzer (Mar 5, 2010)

I had just made my own with leftover XLR cables. The connectors do not determine the need for the bump box, it is the voltage differences between the two components. Search on "miniDSP gain" on title only in this site and you will find lots of information on this.


----------



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

I heard if you loop the connectors on where the Phoenix adapters plug in . That it bumps the output signal that goes to the amplifier . In case my crown xls2000. 

Thank you for the information and any other input you have .


----------

